# Breast up or down?



## skdvr (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a MES 40 and when smoking whole chickens on the rack should they be breast up or breast down?  I do not have the beer can stands yet, are they worth it to purchase?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2011)

Phil, morning. I haven't figured out chickens yet but it sure looks like "africanmeat" has it figured out from his "first post" this morning.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...fly-but-they-can-smoke-with-qview#post_620169


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 18, 2011)

I have always put my poultry breast side up. I'm sure there are arguments for either way. Personally I do think the beer can holders are worth it but I know you can put out just as good of a bird without them its just nice to have that double stand holding both birds. My stand also has spikes where you can stick potatoes or corn on the cob for smoking as well.


----------



## roller (Apr 18, 2011)

I smoke mine breast up skin left on. Never dry...


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 18, 2011)

I do mine breast up looking at you. Don't forget the butter and rub under the skin too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2011)

IMHO beer can chicken is the best way to smoke chicken. Always juicy & tender.


----------



## skdvr (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses...  I think I will get the beer can holders and give that a go, but in the mean time I will do breast up.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## fife (Apr 18, 2011)

Wish you luck with the birds


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2011)

skdvr said:


> Thanks for all the responses...  I think I will get the beer can holders and give that a go, but in the mean time I will do breast up.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Phil




You don't need any kind of holder. It will stand up just fine. With the beer can & the two legs it makes a tripod. It's very stable.


----------



## roller (Apr 18, 2011)

I have never done a beer can chicken guess I will have to give it a try...


----------



## sqwib (Apr 19, 2011)

Al.... I swear we must be long lost brothers or something ditto on the Beer can chicken and not needing a beer can holder.

If anyone has a problem getting the can to balance on the grates place a wire rack or cooling wrack on the grates then place the can on that.

You can also use a small square tile, trivet, small cast iron skillet...you get the picture


----------



## sqwib (Apr 19, 2011)

Look ma no stands


----------



## venture (Apr 20, 2011)

I kinda like them hanging down at me, but I will take them any way they come?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinhessil (Jul 14, 2014)

skdvr said:


> I have a MES 40 and when smoking whole chickens on the rack should they be breast up or breast down?  I do not have the beer can stands yet, are they worth it to purchase?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Phil


I have most definitely found that beer can chicken is worth it and the stands can definitely be nice. You don't necessarily need them but there are always those funky birds who do not want to stand up. Make sure that you season the beer as well as under/over the skin when you make them. A great way to cook and make sure there is beer around :)!


----------



## addertooth (Jul 15, 2014)

Beer can chicken has always turned out very juicy for me.  The key elements are:

Use 12 oz can, which is only 1/3 full.

Spice the inside of the bird before you violate it with the can.

Put some spices in the can with the beer.

Indirect heat only.

Shoot for about 250 degrees for most of the cook time.

Let your temperature spike at the very end, which will crisp the skin.

Use a drip pan, a lot of liquid will fall from the bird.

Injected marinade really livens up the flavor of the meat.

Use a milder smoking wood.


----------



## smokinhessil (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't know if you need to use a milder wood entirely. Last time i did it I used a mixture of apple and hickory, which turned out awesome. I really like mesquite with chicken as well, but that could be because of my time in southern AZ.


----------

